# Windshield Wipers



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Hello....I'm trying to figure out why my windshield wipers won't work...I have a 1992 Nissan Stanza XE...no troubles what so ever...I'm the orginal owner and the vehicle just hit 130,000 miles.

But as of this month, I seem to have lots of little problems.

1. My wipers started slowing down one day, and then nothing....but

2. I have one high beam headlight that pops on automatically in the middle of the night with no one around, except an ocassional poltergist. lilling my battery.

3. My seatbelt on the driver's side just went haywire and the automatic adjuster coil thingy popped out.

4. Do you think my wiper problem actually has to do with (not the fuse, it's good, I and several friends have repeatedly check it) an electrical short (in connection with high beam problem) and not the motor.

Just curious...any feedback will help!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BiboBibo


----------

